# Survival food sale in whitehouse TX



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

Zion gear company at 601 State Highway 110 N Unit A Whitehouse TX is having a 20% off sale on their mountain house survival foods and while you are their take a look at his many other prepping and survival items to keep you alive in comfort when the time comes


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Is the sale price offered at their website as well?


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm not sure I'd say so but idk


----------

